

Congresscritters used derivatives to profit from economic collapse - anamax
http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticker/congressional-hypocrites-were-betting-against-stocks-as-country-collapsed-477789.html

======
anigbrowl
I don't think much of your headline. Here's the original WSJ story:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870387190457521...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703871904575216491495135642.html?mod=WSJ_hps_SECONDTopStories)

tl;dr 13 members of Congress, from both parties, traded in the market or had
their spouses trade. Some did so via managed funds, a few on their own
account. One Republican made $28k, a Democrat's husband made $700. One of
these 13 sits on the House Banking and Financial services committee. All info
from public disclosure records.

Meh.

